# One 12 inch sub or two 10 inch subs?



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

seems like not to many people come in this section of the forum so i had to make another topic. Title pretty much says it all, i have a 1200 watt mono amp for subs but i dont know which is best 2 10 inch subs or 1 12 inch sub? it will be going in a 1963 impala convertible, just looking for something decent nothing major at all. Also what kind of subs do you guys recoomend? thanx.......


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well the pair of tens would be louder than the single 12 on the same power. As far as brands go everybody is gonna have a different opinion of what to use. Personally I like digital designs but they're a little costly compared to some. Another good one that's priced fairly reasonably is Audioque, also built by dd. But it all comes down to how much you looking to spend.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

4 15's :biggrin:


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

1200 watt mon amp...I say one 10 inch dual voice coil (2 ohm) if you amp is able to run stable on 1 ohm...if not get the dual 4 ohms and drop them down to 2 ohms. The speaker I recommend is the alpine r 10 (it bangs)


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509+Feb 6 2011, 05:07 PM~19800960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i really want either or, 2 10's or 1 12. i was thinking of maybe 2 10 inch kicker cvx each is 600rms so i would be supplying them 1200 watts from the amp at 1 ohm load. but i think if i do this i would really need to upgrade my electrical in my 63 since everything in there is og and probably couldnt handle this???


----------



## inkera (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 6 2011, 12:50 PM~19801254
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> well i really want either or, 2 10's or 1 12. i was thinking of maybe 2 10 inch kicker cvx each is 600rms so i would be supplying them 1200 watts from the amp at 1 ohm load. but i think if i do this i would really need to upgrade my electrical in my 63 since everything in there is og and probably couldnt handle this???
> *


most definately upgrade the electrical system (120 or 100 amp alternator) if your pressed for room one 10 inch dual voice coil (2ohm) if not run to 10's dual voice coil (4ohm) drop them down to 2 ohms or you can do the same thing with 12's...actually I prefer 10's the bass in my opinion just seems tigher and not as muddy...just my opinion. In the past I have ran 2 solo barics (the round ones) 8 ohm speakers drop down to 4 ohms and it sounded very very very good on a punch 200 amp but I have not been impressed with any other 12's.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by inkera_@Feb 6 2011, 06:27 PM~19803783
> *most definately upgrade the electrical system (120 or 100 amp alternator) if your pressed for room one 10 inch dual voice coil (2ohm) if not run to 10's dual voice coil (4ohm) drop them down to 2 ohms or you can do the same thing with 12's...actually I prefer 10's the bass in my opinion just seems tigher and not as muddy...just my opinion. In the past I have ran 2 solo barics (the round ones) 8 ohm speakers drop down to 4 ohms and it sounded very very very good on a punch 200 amp but I have not been impressed with any other 12's.
> *


2 10 would work out great .. do what is in your price range..


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 7 2011, 12:53 AM~19803918
> *2 10 would work out great .. do what is in your price range..
> *



yeah i think im gonna do 2 10's, also i think im just going to drop the subs to a 2 ohm load to the amp.


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

Then check these out. http://www.audioque.com/SD-Series-Subwoofers_c_14.html


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Feb 6 2011, 01:07 PM~19800960
> *4 15's  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 5 2011, 11:21 PM~19798863
> *seems like not to many people come in this section of the forum so i had to make another topic. Title pretty much says it all, i have a 1200 watt mono amp for subs but i dont know which is best 2 10 inch subs or 1 12 inch sub? it will be going in a 1963 impala convertible, just looking for something decent nothing major at all. Also what kind of subs do you guys recoomend? thanx.......
> *





























here you go homie...


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cleAn85_@Feb 5 2011, 11:21 PM~19798863
> *seems like not to many people come in this section of the forum so i had to make another topic. Title pretty much says it all, i have a 1200 watt mono amp for subs but i dont know which is best 2 10 inch subs or 1 12 inch sub? it will be going in a 1963 impala convertible, just looking for something decent nothing major at all. Also what kind of subs do you guys recoomend? thanx.......
> *




















here is better pic under the hod made sure no wires were seen and tuck away as best as i can for the customer. :biggrin:


----------

